# Schwinn B10e with locking forks?



## Bikermaniac (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm not a Schwinn expert but something is not right about this bicycle.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=332119472509


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 13, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> I'm not a Schwinn expert but something is not right about this bicycle.
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=332119472509



I thought the locking forks started in 1936? What year is the bike 1933 or 1934? Barry


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 14, 2017)

In the description he says the fork isn't right. Not a B10E and that tank is from something else as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 14, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> I thought the locking forks started in 1936? What year is the bike 1933 or 1934? Barry




Owner says it's a 1928...???


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 14, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> In the description he says the fork isn't right. Not a B10E and that tank is from something else as well. V/r Shawn




The fork is not the only thing that looks not original to me, but as I said, I'm not very savvy about Schwinn bikes.


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 14, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> The fork is not the only thing that looks not original to me, but as I said, I'm not very savvy about Schwinn bikes.



I wish I new as much as I think I know sometimes? I learn something new all the time. I've see the so called rules broken many times. I think maybe some guys in the shops assembled them how ever wanted and with what ever parts they had? I think  During the War maybe this was especially true? Barry


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 14, 2017)

While some anomalies occasionally pop up with Schwinn they are probably one of the most consistent manufacturers of balloon tire bikes. Their supply chain was well established and they had the capital and market share to dictate to suppliers what their needs would be. The subject of this post was listed by someone who, evidently, knows little about bicycles. It for sure is not a 1928 and, as it currently sits is not a B10E. I would call this a B9 with aftermarket tank and rack. V/r Shawn

http://thecabe.com/forum/pages/the_first_american_balloon_tire_bicycle/


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 22, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> While some anomalies occasionally pop up with Schwinn they are probably one of the most consistent manufacturers of balloon tire bikes. Their supply chain was well established and they had the capital and market share to dictate to suppliers what their needs would be. The subject of this post was listed by someone who, evidently, knows little about bicycles. It for sure is not a 1928 and, as it currently sits is not a B10E. I would call this a B9 with aftermarket tank and rack. V/r Shawn
> 
> http://thecabe.com/forum/pages/the_first_american_balloon_tire_bicycle/[/QUOTE That also looks like a Admiral Chain Ring yet the tank has Lincoln on it? Barry


----------



## stoney (Feb 22, 2017)

For sure an Admiral chainring. By B10e is an Admiral badged with that chainring. Love the Lincoln tank.


----------

